# مكافحه الارضه (( النمل الابيض ))



## mohanned.jk (24 أبريل 2011)

يعيش النمل الابيض في مستعمرات تكون الملكة في مركز المستعمرة وتنتشر العاملات في اتجاهات قطرية لمسافة 150 متر حيث تشكل المساحة الكلية دائرة نصف قطرها 150 متر وذلك لجلب السليلوز.
يكون النمل الابيض على اربع انواع وهي الملكة والتي تكون خصبة جنسيا لمدة 50 سنة وتنتج 5000 بيضة شهريا , وانوع الثاني هو مساعدات الملكة وتكون شبه خصبة جنسيا تساعد الملكة ان اقتضت الحاجة والثالث هو العاملات والرابع هو الجنود .
تنتج البيضة نوعين من البيوض : المخصبة و غير المخصبة حيث ينتج عن البيوض المخصبة مساعدات الملكة والعاملات وينتج عن غير المخصبة الجنود السؤال هنا كيف تنتج الملكات ذاتها والجواب هو من بيوض مخصبة لكن الفرق هو ان هذه البيوض تعتني الملكة بها غذائيا فتنتج حشرات ذو ميزات خاصة عندما تكبر تكون ملكة تتربع على العرش بدل من الملكة السابقة.
طرق الوقاية من الارضة وطرق العلاج
يوضع المبيد على الارض قبل البناء وذلك بكميات معينة حيث لكل متر مربع من 4 الى 5 لترات من المبيد وهكذا تشبع الارض وتوضع نفس هذه الكمية عند كل طبقة دفن سنحصل على وقاية من الارضة وتوجد طريق حديثة تستعمل حالية وهي بمد انابييب مثقبة وموزعة بطريقة فنية تحت الاساس حيث يضخ المبيد منها عند انتهاء عمره الافتراضي وذلك تحت ضغط معين اضافة الى انه يمكننا تغيير نوع المبيد لان الاجيال الجديدة من الديدان قد تحمل مضادات للمبيد الحشري المستعمل سابقا!!!!
اما طريقة العلاج اذا ظهر النمل الابيض في المنزل فتثقب الارضية و بمحاذات الجدران وبمسافات لا تتجاوز 30 سم وعمق لايقل عن 50 سم وتشبع بالمبيد اشباع تام.
انواع المبيدات
هنالك انواع عديدة لكن المستعمل حاليا هو ما يسمى بـ ( البريماس ) primas حيث يضرب الجهاز العصبي مما يؤي الى قتل الدودة بعد ثلاث ايام لكن الهم هو انه ينتقل المبيد الى الحشرات الاخرى بمجرد ملامسة الحشرة المصابة للحشرات الاخرى لذا فان لمست الحشرة ملكتها ستقضي عليها وبالتالي على المستعمرة كلها.
العبوة الواحدة من هذا المبيد تكون ربع لتر وتخفف بمئة لتر اذا كانت تستعمل للوقاية و ستين لترا اذا كانت للمعالجة.
ملاحظات
-	طول العاملات 5 – 6 ملم وطول الملكة 6 – 7 سم 
-	المبيد المسمى كلوريدين والشائع الاستعمال هو محرم دوليا في امريكا لانه يشع مواد مسرطنة مضرة بعد مرور 10 سنوات.
شكرا على المطالعة اتمنى انكم استفدتم 



مهند جواد


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على المعلومات
اود ان اشير ظهرت في الموقع الذي أعمل به ارضة و كانت اشبه بالغزو لا تترك شيئا من الاثاث ولا حتى القالب الخشبي و تم استعمال مبيد سويسري المنشأ لم يكن ساما لقتل الارضة بل كانت مواد تؤثر على حصوبة الملكة حيث تخلط المادة مع نشارة الخشب و توضع في انابيب مثقبة داخل حفر والنشرة الداخلية تشير الى ان هذه المادة ستنقل مع طعام الارضة و بالتالي تسبب العقم للملكة وهذاكفيل بالقضاء على الارضة و فعلا تمت العملية بنجاح و في المرحلة الثانية تم عمل نقاط حراسة اي انابيب بارتفاع متر مثقبة دفنت في اماكن متفرقة من الموقع و بين فترة و اخرة يتم وضع نفس المادة مع نشارة الخشب لضمان عدم رجوع المستعمرات او هجرة حشرات جديدة الى موقعنا


----------



## manna87 (24 أبريل 2011)

بالاضافة الى ماسبق فان المكافحة تكون بعمل ثقوب كل 50 سم بالارض والسقف ويتم حقن المبيد في الثقوب ثم طمر الثقوب


----------



## المهندس العربي100 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم...
مبيد بريماس primas هل هو متوفر ويمكن الحصول عليه .


----------



## محمد الجفري (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خــــــــــــيرا*


----------



## العبد الفقير (7 نوفمبر 2011)

هل له ضرر على المياه الجوفية والبيئة ما سمعت؟


----------



## المهندس العربي100 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم 
هل ممكن نحصل على هذه المادة التي تؤثر على خصوبة الملكة عبركم حيث أننا نعاني من هذه الآفة كثيرا....


----------



## محمدعباس السامرائي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد


----------



## محمدعباس السامرائي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات جيد


----------



## المهندس العربي100 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

عجبا للأخوة *a1h1m1e1d2000* و *mohanned.jk *_لماذا لا يقومان بالرد على الاستفسارات التي طرحناها عليهم حول موضوع الارضة،،،،،،،،نحن في الانتظار نرجوا سرعة الرد وشكرا._


----------



## nabilco (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## باسل العلكاوي (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم / الارضه شائعة جدا في الاراضي العراقيه والعلاج الفعال لها عدا المبيدات الكيمياويه وما تسببه من اضرار مستقبليه / هو استعمال مايسمى في العراق النفط الاسود الذي يرش اسفل الاساسات والاملائيات الترابيه ومفعوله يمتد من خلال التجربة العمليه الى عدة عقود من السنين ولاتوجد مخاطر صحيه او بيئيه من استخدام هذه الماده وان حشرة الارضه تتجنب المرور بجوار التربه المشبعة بهذه الماده


----------



## فؤاد احمد (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد


----------



## ابورنيم (28 فبراير 2012)

افضل الاشياء ان لا يكون هناك رمل تحت السيراميك او الرخام
بمعنىان تكون الخرسانة العادية مستوية و لا تحتاج الى تسوية


----------



## mohanned.jk (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اسف على التأخر بالرد ..

بالنسبه لهذي الماده متوفره بمكاتب الخاصه ببيع المواد الكيميائيه ..وان هذا الموضوع هو ملخص دوره في الوقايه والمكافحه من الارضه عن طريق خبير بهذا العمل ..


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ مهند موضوع قيم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و ماذا بخصوص مادة الدورسبلان التي تعتمدها وزارة الصحة العراقية في الرش اسفل الارضيات و اسفل الاسس


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2012)

صحيح جزئية مهمة خصوصا فى دول الخليج ..


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## rand ali (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (28 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ahmad rgab (28 مارس 2013)

سؤال ارجو الرد عندى مشكلة فى الموقع وهى اننى عملت الشدة الخشبية لسقف مدرج قريبة من الارض ولا نستطيع فك الشدة الخشبية ونريد معالجة الخشب حيث لا تقترب منه النمل الابيض ماهى المادة المستعمله لعلاج الخشب هنا


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 مارس 2013)

في الملف المرفق صور لعملية رش المواد المقاومة للارضة او النمل الابيض في احد المشاريع 
termite control.pdf


----------

